# Diy poor man's broach/blind broach



## phaxtris (Oct 16, 2022)

A quick and dirty shop tool I made this evening for an upcoming project that requires a keyway in a blind hole (the reason it is so long)

I did a little you tube searching for a solution and made my own rendition for an old bolt, a 1/4-28 set screw and a small chunk of 1/4 hss.

The keyway I need to cut is actually 8mm, so it will take 2 passes, but it does go pretty quickly in aluminum, actually a lot quicker than expected


 There is a short video of it in action on a piece of scrap for those that care to see.


----------



## terry_g (Oct 17, 2022)

I built a similar device. It has a stroke of just over 2". I used it once and it did a good job.


----------



## phaxtris (Oct 17, 2022)

@terry_g yours is much more fancy! Nice work


----------

